# Worth Starting



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Received so may wonderful books this year. 
I received one from a Chef I don't know. John LaFemina " A Man and His Meatballs"
any comments?
pan


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Mmm, that book sounds more appropriate for April 1st than for Jan 1st...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

He's got his name on three restaurants. Now I'll have to start. It's got a pretty long bio before recipes.


----------

